# AirPods Max et condensation...



## scaryfan (30 Décembre 2020)

Salut à tous,

Qui a rencontré le problème de condensation dans les AirPods Max ?

https://www.watchgeneration.fr/audi...ler-sous-les-coussinets-des-airpods-max-10841

C'est quand même inquiétant...

scaryfan


----------



## Jonathan_G (30 Décembre 2020)

Comme beaucoup je n'ai pas acheté le casque à sa sortie. Mais pour autant j'ai fini par le commander en ayant vu les tests et retours très positifs sur le son, la qualité du produit, etc. Le délai de livraison étant tellement élevé (mi-février), il est encore temps d'annuler la commande. Mais comment se faire un vrai avis ? Ce problème de condensation est-il vraiment une généralité et va-t-il conduire inexorablement à une défaillance du produit rapidement (sans retour garantie possible) ?

Je demande des avis objectifs sur la question. Que ce soit en matière de politique d'Apple s'il s'avère que le produit est réellement mal conçu ; ou en terme technique, est-ce réellement une erreur de conception générale ? ; etc.


----------



## Anthony (30 Décembre 2020)

Jonathan_G a dit:


> Ce problème de condensation est-il vraiment une généralité



Entre les réseaux sociaux qui favorisent les effets d'optique déformants, et la tyrannie du direct qui pousse à relayer cette vision déformée le plus rapidement possible, on a tôt fait de prendre des vessies pour des lanternes. C'est peut-être un vrai problème très répandu qui se produit dans toutes sortes de situations. C'est peut-être un phénomène qui se produit dans des conditions très spécifiques (ce qui est plutôt ma théorie). Ce dont je suis sûr, c'est que j'ai porté ce casque pendant des heures et des heures d'affilée pour mon test, sans la moindre sensation d'avoir les oreilles mouillées ni de traces d'humidité. Et depuis les premiers témoignages de lecteurs, moi et un collègue vérifions régulièrement dans nos exemplaires, et rien. Mais en même temps, un autre collègue a réussi à trouver de petites gouttes dans son casque. Alors va savoir.

(Et au pire : Apple te reprendra le casque pendant les deux semaines après leur réception, tu auras donc tout le temps de tester dans ton environnement.)


----------



## Jonathan_G (30 Décembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Entre les réseaux sociaux qui favorisent les effets d'optique déformants, et la tyrannie du direct qui pousse à relayer cette vision déformée le plus rapidement possible, on a tôt fait de prendre des vessies pour des lanternes. C'est peut-être un vrai problème très répandu qui se produit dans toutes sortes de situations. C'est peut-être un phénomène qui se produit dans des conditions très spécifiques (ce qui est plutôt ma théorie). Ce dont je suis sûr, c'est que j'ai porté ce casque pendant des heures et des heures d'affilée pour mon test, sans la moindre sensation d'avoir les oreilles mouillées ni de traces d'humidité. Et depuis les premiers témoignages de lecteurs, moi et un collègue vérifions régulièrement dans nos exemplaires, et rien. Mais en même temps, un autre collègue a réussi à trouver de petites gouttes dans son casque. Alors va savoir.
> 
> (Et au pire : Apple te reprendra le casque pendant les deux semaines après leur réception, tu auras donc tout le temps de tester dans ton environnement.)


Merci Anthony pour votre retour.

J'essaye de comprendre s'il s'agit de quelques cas isolés ou d'une généralité qui poussera Apple à revoir son produit rapidement, voire à organiser des retours en masse. Mais difficile d'analyser la situation réelle pour l'instant, avec peu de retours d'utilisateurs.


----------



## Mkph (30 Décembre 2020)

scaryfan a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Qui a rencontré le problème de condensation dans les AirPods Max ?
> 
> ...


Avant ces articles je n’ai jamais enlevé les coussinets pour voir à l’intérieur. A voir au bout de combien de temps passer avec le casque il y y’a de la condensation ? Je suis un peu dégoûté en plus j’ai acheté une vraie housse de protection pour parfaire le seul défaut mais là c’est plus inquiétant. Si je peux annuler ma housse de protection peut-être que je le renverrai également. Vraiment dommage !


----------



## Mastermaiyc0 (30 Décembre 2020)

Je l’ai utilisé pour 4h de temps sans arrêt et sans l’enlever je n’ai remarqué aucune condensation sachant que je suis dans un apartment chauffé à 21 degré. 
Je suis donc sorti prendre une marche avec le casque dehors à -15 degré et en rentrant à l’intérieur j’ai continué à les mettre pendant un 10 minutes et oui y’avais une condensation. 
Est-ce inquiétant? Non, c’est normal et c’est sûrement la même chose pour les autres marques on ne vois rien parcquon ne peux pas enlever les coussins. 
Désolé pour les fautes le français n’est pas ma première langue


----------



## Mkph (30 Décembre 2020)

Mastermaiyc0 a dit:


> Je l’ai utilisé pour 4h de temps sans arrêt et sans l’enlever je n’ai remarqué aucune condensation sachant que je suis dans un apartment chauffé à 21 degré.
> Je suis donc sorti prendre une marche avec le casque dehors à -15 degré et en rentrant à l’intérieur j’ai continué à les mettre pendant un 10 minutes et oui y’avais une condensation.
> Est-ce inquiétant? Non, c’est normal et c’est sûrement la même chose pour les autres marques on ne vois rien parcquon ne peux pas enlever les coussins.
> Désolé pour les fautes le français n’est pas ma première langue


Cela peut être problématique pour l’électronique. Certains utilisateurs ont vu une dégradation des capteurs par exemple. Et Apple ne prends aucunement la prise en charge de dégâts matériels lié à l’eau. Donc à surveiller après chaque utilisation! Mais j’ai vus aussi que le Sony xm4 avait ce problème alors qu’il est en plastique mais c’est peut-être après une plus longue utilisation.


----------



## Spinaker (30 Décembre 2020)

Au delà je trouve ça assez étrange qu' soit passé à côté de ça.
J'imagine tout de même qu'ils testent en conditions réelles leurs produits avant des les lancer en production.


----------



## Jonathan_G (30 Décembre 2020)

Mastermaiyc0 a dit:


> Je l’ai utilisé pour 4h de temps sans arrêt et sans l’enlever je n’ai remarqué aucune condensation sachant que je suis dans un apartment chauffé à 21 degré.
> Je suis donc sorti prendre une marche avec le casque dehors à -15 degré et en rentrant à l’intérieur j’ai continué à les mettre pendant un 10 minutes et oui y’avais une condensation.
> Est-ce inquiétant? Non, c’est normal et c’est sûrement la même chose pour les autres marques on ne vois rien parcquon ne peux pas enlever les coussins.
> Désolé pour les fautes le français n’est pas ma première langue


Merci pour ce retour d'expérience.
C'est ce genre de retours qu'on besoin les indécis ou ceux qui l'ont commandé mais attendent toujours leur commande (!).

J'essaye de savoir si cette condensation est généralisée, normale et/ou effectivement risquée pour l'appareil. Mais difficile de collecter des retours d'utilisateurs.


----------



## scaryfan (30 Décembre 2020)

En fait, ce qui est flippant, c'est le nombre et la taille des gouttelettes que l'on peut voir sur cette photo :





C'était après une séance de fitness ou de jogging ou quoi ???


----------



## MrTom (30 Décembre 2020)

Spinaker a dit:


> Au delà je trouve ça assez étrange qu' soit passé à côté de ça.


Ou pas ! on n'en sait rien !

Le casque n'est pas ne plastique, il est certainement plus froid que d'autres matières. Les oreilles sont bien au chaud dedans et dégagent de la chaleur corporelle. Il y a peu d'air qui circule pour que l'humidité puisse sortir, des gouttelettes se forment.


----------



## garoulfo (6 Janvier 2021)

Mastermaiyc0 a dit:


> Je l’ai utilisé pour 4h de temps sans arrêt et sans l’enlever je n’ai remarqué aucune condensation sachant que je suis dans un apartment chauffé à 21 degré.
> Je suis donc sorti prendre une marche avec le casque dehors à -15 degré et en rentrant à l’intérieur j’ai continué à les mettre pendant un 10 minutes et oui y’avais une condensation.
> Est-ce inquiétant? Non, c’est normal et c’est sûrement la même chose pour les autres marques on ne vois rien parcquon ne peux pas enlever les coussins.
> Désolé pour les fautes le français n’est pas ma première langue





Jonathan_G a dit:


> Merci pour ce retour d'expérience.
> C'est ce genre de retours qu'on besoin les indécis ou ceux qui l'ont commandé mais attendent toujours leur commande (!).
> 
> J'essaye de savoir si cette condensation est généralisée, normale et/ou effectivement risquée pour l'appareil. Mais difficile de collecter des retours d'utilisateurs.


Bonjour,

étant sceptique quand j’ai vu les articles sur le sujet et n’ayant rien remarqué de spécial, j’ai testé. J’ai regardé la tablette pendant 2h environ. Ça n’était pas la 1ère fois que je faisait ça mais je ne regardait pas derrière les coussinets avant d’avoir lu le problème. Je regardais de temps en temps et finalement j’ai commencé à avoir chaud aux oreilles (sensations que j’ai eu rapidement dès que j’ai eu le casque) puis effectivement, en levant les coussinets, il y avait bien de l’humidité dans un et des gouttes dans l’autre. Je suis resté assis dans mon salon chauffe à 18 degré. Donc bon... certes je transporte rapidement de façon générale mais quand même, je trouve ça problématique même si c’est facile à comprendre sur le plan physique. Du coup, j’ai renvoyé le produit en attendant d’en savoir plus sur le long terme.


----------



## scaryfan (9 Janvier 2021)

Et bien, quand on regarde la vidéo YouTube de MobileAddict : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Inj0E-u05w
On voit dès le début de la vidéo des gouttelettes :









Bon, j'ai annulé ma commande finalement...


----------



## Jonathan_G (10 Janvier 2021)

J'ai enfin pu avoir mes AirPods Max hier. J'ai écouté pendant des heures de la musique et des films. Aucune condensation à signaler. J'étais dans mon appartement (20-21°).
Ce matin j'ai tenté le test qui m'inquiétait : J'ai fait le ménage avec les écouteurs. Forcément j'ai eu chaud, voire transpiré un peu. Résultat : après 1h30, aucune condensation non plus.

Je suis content plutôt content car c'était pour moi un test fatidique.


----------



## scaryfan (10 Janvier 2021)

Et bien, pour une fois, j'ai été raisonnable... je me suis pris le Sony WH-1000XM4.
Mon cher quand même.


----------



## scaryfan (12 Janvier 2021)

Et très bon !!!


----------

